# Pansat 2100A



## Doclocke (Nov 4, 2004)

A couple of years ago I made the mistake of believing the hype spouted by a salesperson at Skyvision, and bought a Pansat 2100A. 

We were leaving on vacation the day it was delivered, and when we returned there were two days remaining on their 30 days of "free technical support." By the time I got the thing installed and fiddled around with trying to decipher the manual, the company would no longer talk to me, but would instead refer me to the manufacturer, which I had to call on my dime.

To make a long story short, I've been stuck ever since with an overpriced, virtually useless system. I was told that the receiver would be very simple to use (it's not), and that it would scan the satellites to find available programming (it won't, unless I already know which frequency, symbol, etc. to enter).

It's my understanding that the newer MPEG-2 receivers will actually scan satellites, and locate available channels without me telling them where to look. If that is true, does anyone know if it's possible to upgrade the software in my 2100A to allow it to do that?

If that cannot be done, then could you offer your user recommendations for another receiver that would be simple enough for the average person to understand and use? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Could a moderator move this to the FTA Forum?


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Doclocke said:


> could you offer your user recommendations for another receiver that would be simple enough for the average person to understand and use?


I hope someone else can chime in with upgrade info, but my opinion is that the state of Free-To-Air is that you're not going to find a receiver as easy to use as a toaster or a DVD player. FTA channels come and go, and even the best scanning receivers sometimes need help finding a channel or two that they overlooked.

If you want to roll up your sleeves and dig in, you'll find lots of online sources for channel information, notably Lyngsat.

I've got a Satwork 3618 that has been a friendly starter system with satellite scanning but no support for dish motors or AC3 audio. The Pansat 2500A seems to be the most popular at the moment, with a very nice review in Tele-Satellite magazine and strong sales on eBay. Look around and see for yourself.


----------



## 2003 M5 (Nov 6, 2004)

I myself have 2 Pansat units ... 

The older 2300a and a latest 2500a and I couldn't be happier. 

Besides being easy to program ... It comes with a 2 year warranty from the USA factory so long as you did NOT burn up the ird by trying something foolish.

You can't go wrong.

This site seems to be a little lite on FTA information & knowledge.

You may wanna try the FTA forum a xxxxx you know the rest!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> This site seems to be a little lite on FTA information & knowledge


Jump right in and add any information that you feel is appropriate. The site that you posted is NOT appropriate being a theft site.


----------

